# Dr Lu Acupuncture Armagh



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if anyone has been to Dr Lu for Acupuncture, he is based in Armagh, I have previously received acupuncture in the past for fertility reasons and for the dreaded monthly period pains and it defininately helped with that, after 3 months for me and 1 month for my hubby, we actaully did get pregnant, however this then resulted in an ectopic pregnancy. The previous man was a little unhygenic and it was extremely painful (swollen lumps everywhere) hence why we are not going back there!! 
We plan to go to GCRM approx Mid August and I would like to start the acupunture now, just wondering if anyone knows him?

Thanks
Joanne x


----------

